# Thanks guys



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Kudos to Houston. Kudos to them playing an unbelievable series, and having an excellent bounce-back season after last year's.

Most of all, kudos to you guys for always being awesome, not talking ****, and just being cool all around. It was a pleasure watching this series and interacting with you all.

Houston will be back last year. Two titans battled in this series and one had to fall. Great series and thanks for your support and great attitudes.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree. I am heavily old school so the Houston/Utah match ups still give me that 90's series feeling again. Boozer this series has owned without doubt. He was too fast, too athletic, and too strong for any of our defenders. Also, that Deron is going to be something special.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the props...since you beat us, you better, at least, go to the CF's!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Congratulations to the 2 Jazz fans in this site! :biggrin:

Good luck against the Warriors!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Most of all, kudos to you guys for always being awesome, not talking ****, and just being cool all around. It was a pleasure watching this series and interacting with you all.


careful, its not too late for me to change all that

:curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Congrats, you guys are better


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

JVG is fooled by Boozer


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

The name caught him off-guard...gawd, i Love boozer!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

zxuan said:


> JVG is fooled by Boozer


WTF are you talking about? 
Anyways, I don't give a **** no masked cursing -YM about the NBA anymore after this. I can care less if the Jazz sweep the Warriors or the Nets win the title. This sport just sickens me. So do Boozer's eyebrows.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Hats off to the Jazz and their fans. Great series, just as I expected. Of course I am disappointed that the Rockets are not moving on but what a great series - especially the game 7. Good luck to the Jazz, a very composed team and so well coached by Sloan. The officiating could not have been more equally called tonight. The Jazz just got that small amount more out their players and pulled it out. Boozer is a beast and the Jazz should only get better.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Painful loss, but we'll take it well knowing you guys deserved the win. Good luck against GS.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I wasn't to mad because it went to Game 7. The better team won. Good luck with the Warriors.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry but i still hate the jazz with a passion.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Best luck to Jazz. They played a good series and were the better team.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

This series was a humbling experience.

To be honest, I thought nothing of the Jazz... even with their strong performance the first half of the season. I thought the Jazz played an incredible series -- Boozer was clearly the MVP, Sloan executed, Okur and Kirilenko showed up when it mattered most. To be even more frank, I shook my head in disgust after Game 2, thinking that I had wanted to win a fair game rather than have the refs win the game for us... 

The Jazz proved that they were simply the better team.

Until next season.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> Sorry but i still hate the jazz with a passion.


Hear, hear. They were a dirty team when Malone played, and they're still a dirty team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> Sorry but i still hate the jazz with a passion.


I am totally with you on this one...


----------

